# Field Trial and Hunt Test Entry Service



## Pin-Mark Retrievers (Jul 23, 2003)

Greetings Everyone:

I am new to this list and look forward to all of the discussion about various topics. I'm not sure if any of you have heard about Pin-Mark Field Trial or Hunt Test Entry Service before so I thought I would throw it out there for discussion. Its a real simple way for any field trial or hunt test competitor to enter any field trial or hunt test via the internet or simply by picking up the phone. No more filling out entries!! We started the business a few years ago and it is becoming more and more popular for many competitors throughout the country. I too am a FT competitor and understand the demands placed on the competitor and the FT/HT secretary. Our jobs are to make it easier for everyone involved. If we can answer any of your questions please don't hestitate to ask!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*fees*

I've thought about calling y'all because it sure would be easier then trying to get on everyone's mailing list for premiums. What are you fees? Do you send confirmations? What about after the drawing, do you send running order for All Age stakes? Thanks


----------



## Pin-Mark Retrievers (Jul 23, 2003)

Booty said:


> I've thought about calling y'all because it sure would be easier then trying to get on everyone's mailing list for premiums. What are you fees? Do you send confirmations? What about after the drawing, do you send running order for All Age stakes? Thanks


Hey Booty!!

Your reasoning for thinking about calling us is exactly why we started Pin-Mark Entry Service. As a trialer myself I was always wondering when a certain trial was closing, who the secretary was, what were the fees, did I remember to put in a post card to obtain my running order, am I on their mailing list, etc? Our service basically does all that for you...and then some. For the benefit of everyone else let me give you a brief summary of how it works. Basically, all you have to do is go to our website (or call us) and register your dog(s) with all the appropriate information (i.e. Dogs Call Name, owner, all the information you would normally put on the entry form. Or, some of our clients just faxed us a copy of the entry form and we were done. Once registered, all you have to do is call us or email us and tell us where and when you want to run. We do the rest. We track each entry through the US Postal service website to ensure that it is received by the field trial or hunt test secretary BEFORE the closing date. This is called delivery confirmation. Once we receive delivery confirmation via the internet we always call or email the secretary just to be sure that the entries arrived. We then obtain all running orders and email or call each client with their numbers BEFORE they ever leave for the trial. That way, your not driving 400 miles to trial or test wondering if you were entered. Thats it in a nutshell. We have clients all across the country, some may be on this list, that are very happy with our service. We have references listed on our website if anyone would like to check it out. Also, all fees are payed using any major credit card. That is, all you do is give us a credit card number and at the end of the month you will receive a statement of charges from your credit card company. You will also receive a credit card settlement report, via an email, for every entry we complete for you. 

As far as fees go, we charge a $59.00 annual registration fee. After that the cost is $5.00 per stake entered.

For more details you can check out our website at www.pin-mark.com 

Looking forward to hearing from anyone!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted,

We now know you are here. Please take these discussions private. I have stuff to sell myself to support my family but I provide RTF to the globa retriever community for FREE.

Please do not take advantage of what I'm giving you.

Thanks! Chris Atkinson


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Entry for NFRA*

Who did yall use for the online entry?It was super convenient....and free!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Jay,

I'll have to have Patrick answer that one.

-Chris


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

Chris:

Thanks for posting that! I appreciate what you give us dawg people. Everyone please honor Mr. Atkinson's wishes. He's not being a butt, he just wants to keep this site "sponsor free." That's one of the reasons this is the best dog forum on the net 

Rob


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Rob,

I want to acknowledge that I took a less extreme stand a week or two ago when Aaron of Bumper Boy made his post. Some flagged up the SPAM alarm, and I asked them to chill, while also asking Aaron to take it private.

While perhaps a nuance, I saw Aaron's situation as a bit different due to the fact that he truly posted based up on customer request and his angle was to request feedback. His post was not a direct advertisement. 

Is Aaron playing the angles? Am I a sucker? Maybe, but my gut tells me that they are two different situations.

I admit that I did invite other mechanical launchers and Blackdog Marketing customers to register and post up. It is possible that Ted IS a Blackdog customer and feels that I've been inconsistent in what I suggested and then how I responded.

RTF continues to evolve. RTF continues to police itself. Here was a situation where I felt it necessary to make a precedent. I do not want RTF to turn into a place where folks are making their initial posts a complete advertisement for their for-profit businesses. 

Ted, I do not mean to single you out. I acknowledge that you walked in and got whacked without much guidance. You are truly welcome here. I looked at your website, I know you have some experience and surely have some opinions and ideas. Please do share with us!

Sincerely, Chris Atkinson

note: What are two dog trainers SURE to agree on? That a third trainer is doing something wrong! :wink:

Oh, and as I requested in my private email to you, please change your signature as I've requested by tomorrow morning. I HATE getting into that admin menu and "tweeking" stuff!


----------

